# Neuer Pc = Latenz hoch



## Fand100 (29. August 2008)

So erstmal hallo buffed community
ich hab mir vor kurzem einen neuen Pc gekauft alles super alles läuft nur das Internet nervt mich von anfang an also habe ich alles am Router und am Pc getweakt was geht.  Die Latenz hat sich damit um 800 verringert =)). Naja jetzt habe ich noch ein Problem wenn ich WoW spiele und dabei auf youtube videos gucke steigt die Latenz wieder auf 700 hat da einer nen Rat?
Achja jetzt nicht so dumme Tips wie schließ den Browser ich mag keine WoW Hintergrundmusik xD.

Also hoffe mal auf gute Hilfe ^^

MfG  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Edit: Alter Pc alles super. Neuer Pc hat den selben STandort. Der erste hat ne 54 Mbits Wlan Karte der zweite nen Belkin 54g Usb Wlan Stick


----------



## Darussios (29. August 2008)

Fand100 schrieb:


> So erstmal hallo buffed community
> ich hab mir vor kurzem einen neuen Pc gekauft alles super alles läuft nur das Internet nervt mich von anfang an also habe ich alles am Router und am Pc getweakt was geht.  Die Latenz hat sich damit um 800 verringert =)). Naja jetzt habe ich noch ein Problem wenn ich WoW spiele und dabei auf youtube videos gucke steigt die Latenz wieder auf 700 hat da einer nen Rat?
> Achja jetzt nicht so dumme Tips wie schließ den Browser ich mag keine WoW Hintergrundmusik xD.
> 
> ...



Den Tipp muss ich schon bringen schliess den Browser der wird da mitverantwortlich sein.

Wenn du aber WoW Mukke net magst aber andere Mukke haben willst nen Tipp:

Pack ein paar Lieder auf deinen Rechner, mach ne Wiedergabeliste und lass die rauf und runter spielen. Das macht der Windoof Media Player oder VLC und co problemlos im Hintergrund ohne die Latenz zu beeinflussen.

Mfg


----------



## moorhuhnxx (29. August 2008)

lad dir die musik runter und hör sie dann...denn dann erhöht sich allenfalls die fps

PS: wenn sich deine latenz um 800 verinngert hat was hattest du dann vorher? 900-100?? das ist praktisch nicht mehr spielbar


----------



## Lisutari (29. August 2008)

Hast du einen Vista?


----------



## Fand100 (29. August 2008)

Klar mach ich auch gerne nur es geht ums Prinzip. Gibts da nicht so ne Lösung wie das 3/4 der Brandbeite für WoW eingeteilt werden und der Rest für Internet oder so wie bei nem Prozessor wo man auswählen muss für was der besser arbeitet Programme oder Hintergrundprogramme

Edit: ja ich hasse Vista auch und hab Vista Auto Internet Tweak deaktiviert


----------



## Fand100 (29. August 2008)

Achja wie ich getweakt hab:

Firmware update des Routers Usb verlänngert Für den Stick Routerantenne eingebaut dann Auto Tuning von Viista weg gemacht Tcpackfrequency und zuletzt noch Vista anti lagg drauf ^^.

Edit: Tcp/Ip Optimizer echt hammer Tool ^^


----------



## buffsplz (29. August 2008)

Hm, hab bei mir normalerweise mit Vista (Business Edition) keine Probleme Internetradio (128 / 256KBit) zu hören und WOW zu zocken. Da ist die Latenz "normal" also zwischen 35 und 50. Ich hab aber auch eine "brandneue" 6Mbit Leitung im Glasfasernetz und wohne keine 50m vom Verteiler entfernt. Dazu kommen der Bintec VPN Router mit entsprechend Dampf und das Cat6 Gigabit-Copper LAN. Ja, Kabel. Weils besser läuft...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shaure (29. August 2008)

Fand100 schrieb:


> So erstmal hallo buffed community
> ich hab mir vor kurzem einen neuen Pc gekauft alles super alles läuft nur das Internet nervt mich von anfang an also habe ich alles am Router und am Pc getweakt was geht.  Die Latenz hat sich damit um 800 verringert =)). Naja jetzt habe ich noch ein Problem wenn ich WoW spiele und dabei auf youtube videos gucke steigt die Latenz wieder auf 700 hat da einer nen Rat?
> Achja jetzt nicht so dumme Tips wie schließ den Browser ich mag keine WoW Hintergrundmusik xD.
> 
> ...


 du kannst dir, wenn du unbedingt die lieder von youtube haben willst, auch die lieder einfach runterladen...gib mal bei google youtube lieder runterladen ein...


----------



## buffsplz (29. August 2008)

Fand100 schrieb:


> Achja wie ich getweakt hab:
> 
> Firmware update des Routers Usb verlänngert Für den Stick Routerantenne eingebaut dann Auto Tuning von Viista weg gemacht Tcpackfrequency und zuletzt noch Vista anti lagg drauf ^^.
> 
> Edit: Tcp/Ip Optimizer echt hammer Tool ^^




Daaaaa würd ich sagen liegts an der Rechenleistung deines Wireless LAN. Du hast bestimmt max. Verschlüsselung und dein Routerchen muss nu die ganze Musik verschlüsseln und dein Rechner entschlüsseln. Das kann schonmal dauern, vorallem weil Router eher schwach sind im Rechnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## spectrumizer (29. August 2008)

1.) Wie ist die Netzwerkleistung intern zwischen beiden Rechnern, wenn du von deinem alten PC was über Vista auf den neuen ziehst?
2.) Nutzt du die Windows WLAN-Steuerung oder ein externes Tool, zum erkennen und verbinden ins WLAN?
3.) Wird es denn besser, wenn du eine Kabel-Verbindung nutzt?

Möglichkeiten:
1.) Hab grad kein Vista vor mir, aber die Erinnerung sagt: Deaktiviere in den Netzwerkeigenschaften deiner (W)LAN-Verbindung alles bis auf "Klient für Microsoft Netzwerke", "Datei- und Druckerfreigabe" und "Internet Protokoll (TCP/IP) Ver 4".
2.) Versuche mal zu tauschen. Also wenn du die Windows-interne Steuerung verwendest, schau mal, ob es für deine WLAN-Karte direkt eine Software vom Hersteller gibt und vice versa.
3.) Wenn ja, ist dein WLAN falsch konfiguriert.


----------



## Uranius (29. August 2008)

Fand100 schrieb:


> Firmware update des Routers Usb verlänngert Für den Stick Routerantenne eingebaut dann Auto Tuning von Viista weg gemacht Tcpackfrequency und zuletzt noch Vista anti lagg drauf ^^.



Gehts nur mir so oder bekommen auch andere bei diesem Satz Kopfschmerzen?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kalle1978 (29. August 2008)

buffsplz schrieb:


> Hm, hab bei mir normalerweise mit Vista (Business Edition) keine Probleme Internetradio (128 / 256KBit) zu hören und WOW zu zocken. Da ist die Latenz "normal" also zwischen 35 und 50. Ich hab aber auch eine "brandneue" 6Mbit Leitung im Glasfasernetz und wohne keine 50m vom Verteiler entfernt. Dazu kommen der Bintec VPN Router mit entsprechend Dampf und das Cat6 Gigabit-Copper LAN. Ja, Kabel. Weils besser läuft...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eine sehr Produktive Antwort


Topic:
Ich denke da der Rechner neu ist, wirds wohl nicht an der Rechenleistung liegen. Hast du schon mal deine Geschwindigkeit getestet? oder Dir überlegt die alte Karte einzubauen. Sticks sind meistens schlechter als eingebaute Karten. Ausserdem stören Metalplatten usw den Empfang. Schau mal nach ob es was bringt den Rechner zu drehen, oder den Stick an einem USB-Verlängerungskabel an eine andere Stelle zu legen.


----------



## Hellraiser1488 (29. August 2008)

lade dir das prog "faster ping" runter (habe so eine latenz von 16)
und noch nen ganz dicken tipp
KEIN WLAN


----------



## Fand100 (29. August 2008)

Also ich finds hammer wie ihr alle helft ^^

Aber was anderes als wlan gibts bei uns nicht weil mein vater meint: Wenn dir das nicht reicht musst du nicht spielen genausp wars bei meinem pc  immer 20 fps und in og 5 (auf niedrigster Grafik die geht) . Naja und da ich nie Aufgebe hieß es immer googeln tunen registry verbessern usw also ich hab schon so einiges gelernt und faster ping geht unter vista nicht. Naja Fps probleme sind weg durchgehend 80 ^^

Achja: Speedport w500v mein Router

Und mein alter Pc war ein Laptop geht ne laptop Wlan Karte in nen pc und wie?

Edit: habe schon Usb Verlängerung und hab auch schon geguckt wo ich den Stick am besten Hinstelle


----------



## Sleepysimon (29. August 2008)

Was für ein DSL hast du ?


----------



## Hellraiser1488 (29. August 2008)

Fand100 schrieb:


> Also ich finds hammer wie ihr alle helft ^^
> 
> Aber was anderes als wlan gibts bei uns nicht weil mein vater meint: Wenn dir das nicht reicht musst du nicht spielen genausp wars bei meinem pc  immer 20 fps und in og 5 (auf niedrigster Grafik die geht) . Naja und da ich nie Aufgebe hieß es immer googeln tunen registry verbessern usw also ich hab schon so einiges gelernt und faster ping geht unter vista nicht. Naja Fps probleme sind weg durchgehend 80 ^^
> 
> ...



ich habe vista und faster ping geht bei mir


----------



## Geibscher (29. August 2008)

Ich hatte Probleme wegen Blasc, mal nur so...so quasi..


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fand100 (29. August 2008)

Ok also erstmal kann mir einer erklären wie ich ne alte wlan karte aus nem laptop in nen pc baue kenn mich nur mit laptop aus ^^


Woher weiß ich was ich für dsl hab ^^

Edit: habe kein Blasc nur metamap


----------



## Kalle1978 (29. August 2008)

Fand100 schrieb:


> Also ich finds hammer wie ihr alle helft ^^


Gerne


Fand100 schrieb:


> und mein alter Pc war ein Laptop geht ne laptop Wlan Karte in nen pc und wie?


Nur wenn es eine externe Karte war, dann brauchst du aber einen Adapter.


Fand100 schrieb:


> Edit: habe schon Usb Verlängerung und hab auch schon geguckt wo ich den Stick am besten Hinstelle


Wie lang ist die verlängerung? ab 1 Meter kann schon die Leistung nachlassen.


Versuch mal deine Latenz über eine Webseite zu prüfen.  http://www.wieistmeineip.de/ping/ zu testen. Evtl würde auch ein USB Hub mit externer Stromversorgung helfen, damit kannst du näher an den Router ran. Oder Du kaufst die Eine Günstige PCI W-Lan Karte.


----------



## Sleepysimon (29. August 2008)

Fand100 schrieb:


> Ok also erstmal kann mir einer erklären wie ich ne alte wlan karte aus nem laptop in nen pc baue kenn mich nur mit laptop aus ^^
> 
> 
> Woher weiß ich was ich für dsl hab ^^
> ...



Wenn du nur ein 1000er oder 200er hast wunderts mich nicht dass dein Ping dann auf 700 hochgeht ^^

Geh mal bitte auf http://speedtest.net/ und stell das Ergebnis hier bitte rein.


----------



## Brucki (29. August 2008)

genau das gleiche Problem hab ich mit meinem neuen Vista Pc auch, Internet surfen geht wunderbar, aber wenn ich wow spielen will bewegt sich die latenz so um die 800-1000 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .
Keine Ahnung was ich machen soll


----------



## spectrumizer (29. August 2008)

Wie'se hier alle lesen können ... Wenn er sagt, dass bei seinem alten Rechner alles wie Butter lief, was fangt ihr da hier mit "Was für ein DSL hast du?" und "Speedtest.nl" an ...



spectrumizer schrieb:


> 1.) Wie ist die Netzwerkleistung intern zwischen beiden Rechnern, wenn du von deinem alten PC was über Vista auf den neuen ziehst?
> 2.) Nutzt du die Windows WLAN-Steuerung oder ein externes Tool, zum erkennen und verbinden ins WLAN?
> 3.) Wird es denn besser, wenn du eine Kabel-Verbindung nutzt?
> 
> ...


----------



## Fand100 (29. August 2008)

http://www.speedtest.net/result/315476834.png

Edit: ja ich verwende Windows Standart Konfiguration zum Verbinden


----------



## Kalle1978 (29. August 2008)

Sleepysimon schrieb:


> Wenn du nur ein 1000er oder 200er hast wunderts mich nicht dass dein Ping dann auf 700 hochgeht ^^
> 
> Geh mal bitte auf http://speedtest.net/ und stell das Ergebnis hier bitte rein.



Ab dsl, selbst wenns nur 768Kbit/s sind, müsste wow so laufen, auch wenn im HG etwas Musik aus dem Inet geladen wird.


----------



## Sleepysimon (29. August 2008)

Kalle1978 schrieb:


> Ab dsl, selbst wenns nur 768Kbit/s sind, müsste wow so laufen, auch wenn im HG etwas Musik aus dem Inet geladen wird.



Youtube ist n Flashvideo und keine Musik ;-) Der Ping geht durchaus etwas hoch dann.


----------



## spectrumizer (29. August 2008)

Ich gebs auf. 


```
Helfer wirkt Hilfeversuch (Rang 7) auf Hilfesuchender.
Hilfesuchender widersteht.
Helfer wirkt Hilfeversuch (Rang 10) auf Hilfesuchender.
Hilfesuchender widersteht.
Hilfesuchender wirkt Antworten völlig am Thema vorbei.
Hilfesuchender trifft Helfer mit Antworten völlig am Thema vorbei kritisch.
Helfer stirbt.
```


----------



## 999 (29. August 2008)

ich  hatte das selbe problem mit nen neuen rechner und vista-home
versuchs einfach mal mit ner portfreigabe für wow


----------



## Kalle1978 (29. August 2008)

Sleepysimon schrieb:


> Youtube ist n Flashvideo und keine Musik ;-) Der Ping geht durchaus etwas hoch dann.





spectrumizer schrieb:


> Ich gebs auf.
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


Mir geht es um die Ping, nicht um die Geschwindigkeit.

ist der Ping von vornherein zu hoch, muss die Ursache gesucht werden.


----------



## Sleepysimon (29. August 2008)

Kalle1978 schrieb:


> Mir geht es um die Ping, nicht um die Geschwindigkeit.
> 
> ist der Ping von vornherein zu hoch, muss die Ursache gesucht werden.



Der ping steht da dran ........................... 58 ms. Passt also.


----------



## Kalle1978 (29. August 2008)

Bei mir wurde WOW mit nur einem GB Arbeitspeicher unspielbar, wieviel hast Du?

Evtl liegt es nicht an der Verbindung sondern an der Resourcenaufteilung.


----------



## spectrumizer (29. August 2008)

Wenn's neuer Vista PC is, wird er höchstwahrscheinlich mehr als 1GB haben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HDkill (29. August 2008)

Du hast vorher auch über WLAN gezockt?
Hast du was an der Verschlüsselung geändert?
Ports für die neue IP freigegeben? (Neuer Rechner = neue IP)
neue Firewall?
Neuer Browser?
Sind alles Sachen, die deinen Ping beim parallelen Betrieb hochtreiben können.

Gruß


----------



## Fand100 (29. August 2008)

AAAAlso ich sags mal so alter pc war alles super es kann nur an vista oder an dem wlan stick liegen
also frag ich mal google wie man ne wlan karte in einen Pc baut


----------



## Kalle1978 (29. August 2008)

vllt hilft auch http://www.codecase.de/index.php/vista-anti-lag


----------



## Fand100 (29. August 2008)

Firewall aus bei Vista 
Browser Firefox


----------



## Ocian (29. August 2008)

Ich schiebe das Ganze mal in den Technikbereich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kalle1978 (29. August 2008)

Warum Firewall aus O_o

Ironie on:

Dann installier auch gleich noch nen rootkit

Ironie off


----------



## Fand100 (29. August 2008)

Ja habe kaspersky müsste reichen
naja habe mir mal ne eigene Satalitenschüssel gebaut
große schüssel genommen alles innen mit alufolie verkleidet und dann in der mitte den wlanstick aufgestellt mit tesa hat die empfangskraft vervierfacht ^^


----------



## Fand100 (29. August 2008)

Ok die mit Vista
habs gepackt erstmal das was der Hilton fan geschrieben hat machen 
Dann mal Tcp/ip Optimizer laden
Dann Wlan Optimizer oder Vista anti lagg das überbrückt den 60 sekunden lagg
Dann zum schluss noch die router firmware updaten
Faster Ping drauf und wer schlecht empfang hat
Ne Schüssel von mama nehmen Innen alles mit Alufolie verkleiden und in den mitte den wlan usb stick mit tesa befestigen 

Edit: Schüssel macht die signalkraft um 3 balken stärker und mein ping bleibt dauerhaft bei 66 ^^

MfG


----------



## xFraqx (29. August 2008)

ALso ich hab XP , bei mir siehts so aus :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Obwohl nix im Hintergrund läuft. Hab ne 16000er Leitung und bei DLs erreiche ich auch 1.6 MB /s , der Speedtest ist irgendwie unzuverlässig :>


----------



## Fumacilla (29. August 2008)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Ich gebs auf.
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



lol!



Fand100 schrieb:


> Ja habe kaspersky müsste reichen
> naja habe mir mal ne eigene Satalitenschüssel gebaut
> große schüssel genommen alles innen mit alufolie verkleidet und dann in der mitte den wlanstick aufgestellt mit tesa hat die empfangskraft vervierfacht ^^




doppellol! Dein zuhause will ich sehen =) schick ma bilder her...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fornix (29. August 2008)

Vielleicht so?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fand100 (29. August 2008)

Erstens das seh ich als beleidigung
ich interessiere mich eben für pc nein ich bin keind nerd
ich habe freunde und einen guten style dazu oO

Edit: normales zimmer eben nur eine kleine schüssel mit alufolie und nem wlan stick drinnen steht auf nem schrank loool


----------

